# Do you like kickstands?



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a *ESGE Double Kickstand.
It costs more than $50.
On the other hand, I have just been leaning it up against something for some years now.
Also: Is a double stand like this durable?
*


----------



## SoftballGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

Kickstands? We don't need no stinking kickstands...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

No

I honestly see no point in them for most bikes. 

Maybe for a commuter bike but even then I would be putting in in a rack or at least locking it to something if I am getting off it. 

They add unnecessary weight and on a mountain bike can get in the way and even be dangerous if you are jumping and doing technical stuff.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Two of my bikes have the Plestcher double kickstand and my other two no. It's a personal choice if you think a kickstand will better serve you than leaning your bike .. then do it. But I recommend that you use guards so it doesn't dig into the paint/frame.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

for cargo bikes, a kickstand makes sense to keep the bike stable when loading/unloading. Same reason it might be useful for a commuter.

For a mtb? crash hazard.


----------



## Dirt_Shirt (Mar 15, 2014)

If you use your MT bike on anything but road, then kickstands have no place.

MT bikes are not cool with ugly kick stands, they'll hurt you when on a trail. Plenty of trees and stuff to lean it against.

So my answer is... F-No. 

Now....if it's a Harley then that is a different thing.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

the ER nurses & Dr's love 'em...


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

errmm no. a crash hazard and really have no place on a mtb. they can come loose, shift and catch stuff on the trail. instant crash and potential er visit


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

alaskadude said:


> I am thinking of getting a *ESGE Double Kickstand.
> It costs more than $50.
> On the other hand, I have just been leaning it up against something for some years now.
> Also: Is a double stand like this durable?
> *


OK, I dont need anymore answers. I accidently put the question in the mountain biking forum when it should have been in the commuter forum, where I reposted it. The bike is a touring bike used as commuter.
No more answers, thanks


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

kickstands are great for cargo bikes and beach cruisers. you could not pay me enough money to put a kickstand on my mountain bike. silly, unneccessary weight, and dangerous to boot.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> kickstands are great for cargo bikes and beach cruisers. you could not pay me enough money to put a kickstand on my mountain bike. silly, unneccessary weight, and dangerous to boot.


OK, thats enough answers. Its a touring bike, not a mountain bike


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

come on folks, this thread needs more input. tell him how you really feel about kickstands on mountain bikes!


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

get a life, mac turtle


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

kickstand on mtb ? no

kickstand on road ? no

kickstand on purely city bike or purely beach bike, when performance and speed do not matter ? sure.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

127.0.0.1 said:


> kickstand on mtb ? no
> 
> kickstand on road ? no
> 
> kickstand on purely city bike or purely beach bike, when performance and speed do not matter ? sure.


AAAghhhh!!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

alaskadude said:


> AAAghhhh!!


no kickstand then


----------



## SoftballGuy (Jan 6, 2014)

Kickstands? Kickstands?
I TOLD you we don't need no stinking kickstands!


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

what's a kickstand? 
Oh, i see it's a pointless accessory on a MTB. Great, not needed then


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Really should we even call it a "kickstand"? I mean you don't really kick it. 

But in case you have not figured it out yet, don't do it on a mountain bike. Not only is it unnecessary weight, they are purely dangerous. 

Just sayin'


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry so that is a definite "NO" on kick-stands right?  

As Reagan would have said "Just Say No to Kickstands"


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a kickstand on my hybrid bike because its just handy. Plus I put some fishing rod racks on there and cruise around my fishing spots, which consists mainly fireroads. I didn't have the spring tightened one time and it just kept dropping on its own. I can't imagine what would happen on a techy trail with constant impact and bouncing would do to it and would hate to think of the consequences when it does happen. I agree. Just too dangerous to put on a mountain bike to take on the trails. Great for city rides though.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

That's a pretty tech-lookin' kickstand you got there cowboy. That thing adjustable?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice looking bike Shakester. Do you have a pic of your fishing rod mount? I'm looking for a way to carry my rods.

I dont put kickstands on my road bikes because I have to lock them up against something anyway when I'm not with them.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Kickstands are like mopeds. Seriously.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Upstand.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

hey alaskadude, i would not get a kickstand on a mountain bike. i heard it could cause injury in a crash.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

bob13bob said:


> Nice looking bike Shakester. Do you have a pic of your fishing rod mount? I'm looking for a way to carry my rods.
> 
> I dont put kickstands on my road bikes because I have to lock them up against something anyway when I'm not with them.


I usually use the Bike Fisherman rack, but I can't find a clamps that will fit onto that frame since the rear triangle is too thick for the brackets it originally came with. I bought some bigger ones at Lowes, but ended up to be too big, which sucks because I love that rack. I have it fitted onto my brother's Jamis Dakar. I should take pictures of that to show you how they fit. It fit my Giant XTC but that frame is stripped. For this Giant Seek, I just use the simple ones I got on Ebay. It just slides onto your rear axle and you slide holders in held down by pins. It works, but I have to zip tie them to the frame just so they'd stop moving.

The kickstand itself came with the bike so I'm not sure how it works. LOL.

Welcome To Bike Fisherman - Fishing Rod Holders For Bicycles - Carry Your Fishing Pole On Your Bike - The Bike Fisherman









3 Fishing Rod Reel Holder for Bike ATV Wheelchair New | eBay


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Alaskadude, no kickstands on mtb.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't get it. You spend $1500 on a MTB and you throw it on the ground? Don't make sense. Buy a Upstand. The dam thing makes sense and is out of the way in seconds without jeopardizing anything.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hyperocity said:


> I don't get it. You spend $1500 on a MTB and you throw it on the ground? Don't make sense. Buy a Upstand. The dam thing makes sense and is out of the way in seconds without jeopardizing anything.


Never threw my mountain bike on the ground, I lay it there or lean it on a tree.
However, I promise you my mountain bike sees way more damage from just riding it and having rocks kick up then it will ever see from laying it down.

What makes no sense is worrying about laying a mountain bike on the ground.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Looked at that upstand. You have to insert the stand every time you want to use it. Ugh no thanks. I lay my bike on the ground absent a tree.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciF5zMYFyZ8#t=129


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I use my bike more than MTB'ing. I have a family and bike rides in the park is a weekly event. Laying my bike down on concrete is ridiculous and actually a hazard. Your milage may vary. 

It takes a second to attach the Upstand. It is also OFF the bike when you ride which is a great compromise for a stand.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

When I'm riding trails, its nots like I'm laying it down on a bed of sandpaper or sharp rocks nor am I'm throwing my bike down anywhere. I lay it down. I usually find a place to lean it against whether its a tree or rock wall. When neither is available, theres usually a soft patch of dirt or if I'm lucky, grass.

And the rides where I do need a kickstand, its usually a ride where I'd use it often and that upstand, although it looks pretty cool, would be a pain in the ass to use 20-30 times.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hyperocity said:


> I use my bike more than MTB'ing. I have a family and bike rides in the park is a weekly event. Laying my bike down on concrete is ridiculous and actually a hazard. Your milage may vary.
> 
> It takes a second to attach the Upstand. It is also OFF the bike when you ride which is a great compromise for a stand.


Parks around here have grass and where there is concrete, there is no way I would leave my bike there even on a stand (on the sidewalk or parking lot) because it would be ridiculous and actually a hazard.

The upstand is actually cool though and I am glad you like yours. I would get one if I commuted to work and brought my bike inside. The stand portion would stay in my office though.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*not a kick-stand, but...*

Click-Stand keeps it off the ground...works for me mainly cause the better-half don't appreciate the bike leaning on the dining room table :nono: stows in a Topeak holder/clamp that mounts on a bottle ditty...very light & very high quality...comes with two brake lever bands :thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

time229er said:


> works for me mainly cause the better-half don't appreciate the bike leaning on the dining room table :nono:


Get a new wife.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Get a new wife.


that's an option, but I'd rather spend money on my bike than an attorney...and after 42 years, you just sorta succumb & say "yes dear..." some may refer to it as PW'd :rant:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ahh the forever question... do you want to be right?? or do you want to be happy??


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

*happy or right...?*

I guess maybe complacent...and I don't have to sleep with one eye open :eekster:


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm convinced that a no stand approach is treated as more macho. Other than that, there is no reason considering the alternative products now on the market.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

Hyperocity said:


> I'm convinced that a no stand approach is treated as more macho. Other than that, there is no reason considering the alternative products now on the market.


okay...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hyperocity said:


> I'm convinced that a no stand approach is treated as more macho. Other than that, there is no reason considering the alternative products now on the market.


Yup, you figured it out. 
It has nothing to do with safety and not mounting one. 
It also has nothing to do with not wanting the hassle of carrying one with me. 
Nor the fact that it is so much easier to lean the bike against something. 
Or I don't really care if I have to gently lay the bike on the ground because it doesn't hurt it.

It all has to do with being macho. 

At least you now know that everyone thinks you are a sissy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I prefer to be called a sassy sissy! Punk.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

This forum reminds me of GD on ar15.com.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hyperocity said:


> I prefer to be called a sassy sissy! Punk.


Ok, you are a sassy sissy punk.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

BTW, don't mention guns around here. Too many members don't believe in your second amendment rights and it will stir up a flame war.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

kjlued said:


> BTW, don't mention guns around here. Too many members don't believe in your second amendment rights and it will stir up a flame war.


lol. Perhaps THEY are the sissys? Besides, the answer is 87 and beans please. ;-)


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Hyperocity said:


> lol. Perhaps THEY are the sissys? Besides, the answer is 87 and beans please. ;-)


Or maybe they are bad asses and don't need guns.

Ninjas don't use guns and they are pretty bad ass.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh......


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I shoot ninjas on sight, just out of principle.
Same goes for friggin zombies.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> I shoot ninjas on sight, just out of principle.


You may have shot what you thought was a ninja or even somebody pretending to be a ninja but I assure you sir that whatever you shot was not a ninja.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

kjlued said:


> You may have shot what you thought was a ninja or even somebody pretending to be a ninja but I assure you sir that whatever you shot was not a ninja.


Oh sure. Next you're gonna tell me that those weren't zombies I plugged either I suppose? Pull your head outta the sand, man!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

No, zombies are easy to spot and slow. 
Ninjas are fast and stealthy. 

If if you ever saw a ninja which I seriously doubt because he/she would have killed you before you them, they would have been way too fast for you to shoot. 

Obviously the only head buried here is yours and it is not in the sand.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe they were zombie ninjas, ever think of that smart guy?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

You never said that but even then, I highly doubt it.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

I don't always read the most interesting forum thread ever but, when I do, it's this one.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Zombies and ninjas with kickstands. Hmmm... We may be on to something here.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I think some people have been off their bikes for way too long this winter.

So, did the OP ever make a decision on kickstand / no kickstand?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

dexetr30 said:


> I don't always read the most interesting forum thread ever but, when I do, it's this one.


Do you also drink Dos Esquis


----------

